#  Erste Hilfe >   Was passiert bei hohem Blutverlust? >

## Ginsas

Was passiert mit einem Menschen der bei einem Unfall lebensbedrohlich viel Blut verloren hat? Von dem Moment wo er gefunden wird bis zu dem Moment wo er außer Lebensgefahr ist. Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen..... :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Also ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so ganz...könntest du das wohl etwas konkretisieren? 
Danke, logiker

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja im ungünstiges Fall stirb er an dem Blutverlust... 
Ich verstehe die Frage allerdings auch nicht so ganz.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Ginsas, 
durch starken Blutverlust kann es zum "Volumenmangelschock" kommen. Da bei Deiner Frage nicht so ganz klar ist, ob es Dir um eine möglicherweise bleibende Schädigung geht, die aus der mangelnden Sauerstoffversorgung resultiert, könntest Du auch noch unter dem Begriff "anämische hypoxie" nachlesen. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## vollmilch

Man verliert Blut, der Blutdruck sinkt, die Herzfrequenz steigt, so geht's los...
Kleinere Verluste kann man mit Infusionslösungen "auffüllen", bei grösseren muss man Blutkonserven geben. Natürlich sollte die Blutungsquelle zeitnah gefunden und die Blutung gestoppt werden. Tut man das nicht, reicht das vorhandene Blutvolumen irgendwann nicht mehr aus um das Gewebe mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen und man stirbt...
was genau willst Du wissen?

----------


## katzograph

Hallo, 
was im Körper bei starkem Blutverlust passiert wissen wir nun. Was, wenn die Frage anders gemeint war? Was passiert bei starkem Blutverlust im Rettungswagen ?  Also was macht man als Erst- und Zweithelfer bei starkem Blutverlust?
Danke für die Antworten im Voraus. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## rechbergmaus

Hallo, 
der Ersthelfer hat nur eine Möglichkeit. Und zwar die Blutung finden und versuchen zu stoppen. Das gelingt bei Blutungsn an Armen und Beinen am besten mit hochhalten und einem Druckverband. Bei äußeren Blutungen am Kopf geht auch ein Druckverband. (Wie so einer geht, lernt man am besten in einem Erste-Hilfe-Kurs. Damit kommt man schon ziemlich weit. Schwieriger wird es bei Blutungen aus dem Bauch oder Hals. Da kann man nur was draufdrücken. Ein Verbandtuch zum Beispiel und bei inneren Blutungen hat man als Ersthelfer keine Chanchen mehr. Im Rettungswagen kommen dann zu diesen Massnahmen noch Infusionen und dann ab durch die Mitte ins Krankenhaus. Mehr kann man nicht machen.

----------


## LarsH

um die richtige ausführung von rechbergmaus noch um meine meinung zu ergänzen:
wenn ich eine stark blutende wunde nicht mit einem druckverband versorgen kann und mich somit "durchringe" etwas auf die wunde zu drücken, kann es natürlich auch ein t-shirt oder pullover sein. die infektion der wunde ist besser zu behandeln als ein zu hoher blutverlust.

----------


## vollmilch

Ersthelfer: wurde ja schon beschrieben, versuchen die Blutung zu stillen, z.B. durch Druckverband, hochhalten etc., darüberhianus Betreuung und Notruf... 
Zweithelfer: wenn professionelle Hilfe vor Ort ist, wird ebenfalls versucht die Blutung zu stillen. Man wird versuchen das Ausmass der Verletzung zu erfassen und ggf. den bisherigen Blutverlust einzuschätzen. Für eine weitere Versorgung ist es auch wichtig zu erfahren was genau passiert ist. Da das Rettungsteam aus mehreren Personen besteht können viele Dinge parallel laufen. Vor Ort wir man zunächst versuchen das verlorene Blutvolumen durch die Gabe von Infusionen zu ersetzen. Die geschieht in der Regel über einen Venenzugang ("Infusionsnadel", ist aber keine Nadel) der an der Hand oder am Arm angelegt wird, geht das nicht, kann man an andere Stellen ausweichen, muss man aber nur sehr selten. Es gibt verschiedene Infusionen mit verschiedenen Effekten. Wichtig ist, "draussen" wird nie Blut gegeben, auch wenn die Boulevardpresse das gerne behauptet. 
Dritthelfer: Im Krankenhaus erfolgt die endgültige Versorgung der Verletzung. Sei es in der Notfallambulanz oder, bei Bedarf im OP. Bei sehr grossem Blutverlust, oder aber bei bestimmten Begleit-/Vorerkrankungen werden hier auch Blutprodukte (Konzentrate von roten Blutkörperchen, Plasma etc.) gegeben.

----------

